# Configurazione scheda PCMCIA su Notebook [risolto]

## effeuno

1) Ho installato Gentoo con kernel 2.6.34-r1 su Lifebook Fujitsu Siemens. Tutto ok.

2) Configurato la scheda presente nel pc con eth0 e tutto funziona bene.

Sono in possesso di una scheda PCMCIA Hamlet RE450CT lan 10M, perfettamente funzionante su un vecchio notebook hp dove era il mio solo collegamento a Internet.

3) Caricato pcmciautils e configurato come modulo pcnet_cs nel kernel.

4) Configurato eth1 in /etc/conf.d/net in questo modo:

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.99 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.254" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.98 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.0.254" )

5) attivate le due interfacce di rete al boot:

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth1

# rc-update add net.eth1 default

* net.eth1 added to runlevel default

6) Al boot vengono caricate entrambe correttamente

7) Verifico con ifconfig:

eth0      Link encap......

            inet addr: 192.168.0.99 Bcast: 192.168.0.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0

           .....

eth1      Link encap......

            inet addr: 192.168.0.98 Bcast: 192.168.0.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0

           .....

 :Cool:  verifico con pcccardctl ls

Socket 0 Bridge:      [yenta_cardBus]    ........

Socket 0 Device 0:   [pcnet_cs]    ........

Socket 1 Bridge:      [yenta_cardBus]    ........

9) verifico con pcccardctl status

Socket 0:

  5.0V 16-bit PC Card

 Subdevice 0 (fuction 0) bound to driver "pcnet_cs"

Socket 1:

 no card

10) DNS ok in resolv.conf

Se collego la rete a eth0 funziona tutto, se collego la rete a eth1 non vedo il server 192.168.0.1 e non pingo internet !!!!!!

Qualcuno puo' dirmi dove sbaglio.

N.B. Ho cercato abbastanza nel forum e su Internet, ma non ho trovato soluzioni.

Grazie in anticipo.Last edited by effeuno on Tue Mar 01, 2011 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Se collego la rete a eth0 funziona tutto, se collego la rete a eth1 non vedo il server 192.168.0.1 e non pingo internet !!!!!!

 

Non c'ho capito molto ma:

1) se "butti giù" eth0 e "tiri su" eth1 a mano funziona? Nel senso che se dai /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop e poi /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start riesci a passare da una all'altra?

2) se ti capita di connettere e sconnettere spesso il cavo da una all'altra non ti conviene usare ifplugd?

Ciao

----------

## effeuno

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *effeuno wrote:*   Se collego la rete a eth0 funziona tutto, se collego la rete a eth1 non vedo il server 192.168.0.1 e non pingo internet !!!!!! 
> 
> Non c'ho capito molto ma:
> 
> 1) se "butti giù" eth0 e "tiri su" eth1 a mano funziona? Nel senso che se dai /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop e poi /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start riesci a passare da una all'altra?
> ...

 

Hai capito perfettamente il problema, ci sono arrivato con un po' di ritardo.

Grazie per il tuo interessamento, metto il tag risolto.

----------

